# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Glen Bradley Announces for NC House 7!

## GunnyFreedom

http://glenbradley.com/record/glen-b...or-nc-house-7/




> Good evening Carolina Conservative patriots!It is with heartfelt consideration and a great deal of prayer that I am announcing my candidacy for North Carolina State House District 7.
> 
> We live in strange and awesome times, and now more than ever we need a strong, no-compromise Conservative voice who speaks truth to power, and yet who can still bridge the gap of that which is dividing us all against one another.
> 
> All around us we see people elected to office who fail to uphold the principles we elected them for, who compromise with the establishment we oppose, who fail to stand up for what is right and what is good, and who do not hesitate to sell out for personal political gain.
> 
> Conservatives around the State have asked me to step up, and now that the new legislative districts have arrived, I will respond to that call.
> 
> ✔︎ I have a perfect voting record on defending and expanding gun rights, and a perfect record of opposing new taxes.
> ...

----------


## Anti Federalist

Well, that was some out of nowhere good news.

Best of luck brother, I look forward to supporting your effort and beyond as much as I can

----------


## Anti Federalist

Well, that was some out of nowhere good news.

Best of luck brother, I look forward to supporting your effort and beyond as much as I can

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Outstanding!  Roll some heads!!

----------


## jkr

Represent!

----------


## Swordsmyth

Who is the opposition?

----------


## axiomata

Is this guy a liberty candidate?

----------


## Matt Collins

I hope you win!

----------


## asurfaholic

Very awesome news!

----------


## Champ

Git 'er done

Let us know how we can help.

----------


## The Northbreather

Nice!!!

(Maybe you should photoshop that lady's sign behind you. First impressions and all. Just saying that those are two of the most polarizing names in the country and the sign its self had me wondering what was going on for a sec.)

----------


## TheTexan

> Nice!!!
> 
> (Maybe you should photoshop that lady's sign behind you. First impressions and all. Just saying that those are two of the most polarizing names in the country and the sign its self had me wondering what was going on for a sec.)


It's like she can't decide who to support.

----------


## TheTexan

> Conservatives around the State have asked me to step up, and now that the new legislative districts have arrived, I will respond to that call.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> It's like she can't decide who to support.


I think it is intended as a pun, using the card game meaning of Trump.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Good luck Gunny!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Who is the opposition?


Nobody has announced for a Primary, but the General will be the Democrat Whip.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Nice!!!
> 
> (Maybe you should photoshop that lady's sign behind you. First impressions and all. Just saying that those are two of the most polarizing names in the country and the sign its self had me wondering what was going on for a sec.)


Probable Republican Primary, in one of the most anti-estabishment environments in history, when the only candidate they are liable to dredge up against me will be an establishmentarian.  Far more useful than not right now.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Ender

*YES!*

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

Nice to have some good news to wake up to for a change !

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## anaconda

> Nobody has announced for a Primary, but the General will be the Democrat Whip.


Whip the Whip!

----------


## invisible

> Nobody has announced for a Primary, but the General will be the Democrat Whip.


I'm sure they'll have someone along shortly.  It'll be excellent to have you back in there!

ETA: "you must spread some reputation around"....

----------


## chudrockz

Wishing you the best! I'm proud to say I donated to your last campaign, and would be happy to do so this time around!

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

The r3VOLution continues



Look forward to helping when I can

----------


## francisco

Great News! Best of luck!

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Nobody has announced for a Primary, but the General will be the Democrat Whip.


Good, go get him!

----------


## oyarde

Good luck .

----------


## shakey1



----------


## euphemia

Keep your graphics.  The signs are beautiful and well done.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Probable Republican Primary, in one of the most anti-estabishment environments in history, when the only candidate they are liable to dredge up against me will be an establishmentarian.  Far more useful than not right now.


I am liking to hear sophisticated thinking like this.

Best of success!  I think you'll probably win.

----------


## devil21

Good luck Glen.  Pm me would ya, dammit!

----------


## Brett85

Good luck!  We need more libertarians/Constitutional conservatives to run for office.

----------


## RDM

Best of luck to ya.

----------


## Carlybee

Best of luck!

----------


## phill4paul

When;s the first money bomb? Holidays are coming up when people are spending their ducats on family and friends. Perhaps one at the beginning of Nov. and another in early Jan. ?

----------


## invisible

> When;s the first money bomb? Holidays are coming up when people are spending their ducats on family and friends. Perhaps one at the beginning of Nov. and another in early Jan. ?


For a second, it almost seems like this place is actually RPF again!  Why isn't this thread 10 pages long by now, like last time?




> Keep your graphics.  The signs are beautiful and well done.


Perhaps he'll also get bumper stickers, t-shirts, and a backdrop banner for speaking events this time around.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Why isn't this thread 10 pages long by now, like last time?


Because, for reasons too numerous to post right now, this forum has *maybe* one tenth the number of active participants that it did, say, five years ago.

----------


## William Tell

I hope you win!

----------


## Origanalist

> I hope you win!


Bigly.

----------


## wizardwatson

> Because, for reasons too numerous to post right now, this forum has *maybe* one tenth the number of active participants that it did, say, five years ago.


Makes us more agile.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> The absurdity of this post, to long-time members, only proves my point.


Most people will recognize that I am modeling Senator Rand Paul. The same Rand Paul who called Trump “an orange gasbag” in the Primary has been working with Trump on an Obamacare repeal for months. This appears to be a problem for a very small unprincipled minority. Perhaps they would prefer that the States in which they do not live and have never lived, be wholly owned and operated by the corrupt establishment. I think that may run afoul of the Forum Mission, but it is not really my place to say.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

All the best!

----------


## Natural Citizen

I'll do what I can to help out, Gunny. Way to step up.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> #104 posts and still no policies...



I don't know where he stands _in detail_ on everything, but I've listened to some things he has said.  There were three issues in the OP.

1. Marriage.  I once watched his speech to house colleagues on getting the state out of marriage licensing.  I agreed with that.  I would however; scrap the part about God.  I see what he is saying and agree to an extent, but I don't think it is necessary.

2. Gun rights.  I think I can safely say he's on the right side of this issue.  He and Matt Collins have had some go-arounds and at least one heated exchange that I have never been able to sort out.  I also like Matt Collins.  People like to groupthink and gang up on Collins, but at least he is trying to get something done.

3. Voter ID.  Seems Glenn wants to strengthen this (correct me if I am wrong).  I totally disagree.  I recognize the need for somehow identifying people who walk in the the door, but I don't see any substantial evidence that this is a serious problem in the country.  I don't need more ID crap.  


Bottom line for me is that you can't be a purist on everything.  People in Carolina talk a bunch of religion.  I don't care to hear it much, but it is what it is.  Hell, you disagree with your own family on things.  I even think disagreement is good.  General Patton said, "If everyone is thinking alike, then somebody isn't thinking."  On balance, I think I'd have to vote for the guy.  It's time to get _something_ done on this yak-yak-yak all talk forum, and GB is close enough in my book. 


How's that?

----------


## RJB

I pmed you in a rep stating we need good men like you running in our state.  I did it in pm to avoid cluttering, but because it caused a stir, I want to publicly state that you have my support, my Marine brother!

----------


## angelatc

Because I am apparently the only one who knows how to Google:

Glen Bradley Jr key votes:

Abortion:
July 26, 2011	HB 854	Abortion Requirements	Veto Override Passed - (72 - 47)	Yea
June 8, 2011	HB 854	Abortion Requirements	Bill Passed - House(71 - 48)	Yea

Constitution:

Sept. 12, 2011	SB 514	Constitutional Amendment to Define Marriage	Bill Passed - House(75 - 42)	Did Not Vote
April 7, 2011	HB 61	Term Limits for Speaker of the House and President Pro Tempore of the Senate Amendment Adopted - House
(72 - 46)	Yea

Death Penalty:
June 13, 2012	SB 416	Death Penalty Discrimination	Bill Passed - House (73 - 47)	Yea
June 16, 2011	SB 9	Death Penalty Discrimination	Bill Passed - House (64 - 52) Yea

Jan. 5, 2012	SB 727	No Dues Checkoff for School Employees	Veto Override Passed - House  (69 - 45)	Yea
May 19, 2011	HB 578	State Health Plan Amendments	Concurrence Vote Passed - House (90 - 24)	Yea
April 28, 2011	HB 546	Alternative Teacher Salary Plans	Bill Passed - House (72 - 42) Yea

Feb. 2, 2011	HB 2	Prohibits Enforcement of the Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act	Bill Passed - House (66 - 50)	Yea

June 14, 2012	HB 7	Authorizes Community Colleges to Opt Out of Fed Loan Program Veto Override Passed - House (71 - 46)	Yea

March 8, 2011	HB 92	Land Transfer Tax Repeal	Bill Passed - House (78 - 38)	Yea

Nov. 29, 2011	HB 645	Temporary Fuel Tax Cap	Bill Passed - House (94 - 23)	Yea



Thats just a handful.  But the dog has to pee.

----------


## Dr.3D

> I pmed you in a rep stating we need good men like you running in our state.  I did it in pm to avoid cluttering, but because it caused a stir, I want to publicly state that you have my support, my Marine brother!


I did the same... but now I'll come right out and do the same.

Go get em Gunny!

----------


## phill4paul

OK. We've had at least 30 well wishers. Time to start a war chest. When would make a good money bomb? I'm thinking before Thanksgiving or after Jan. 2nd.  Everyone is hitting "Holiday" spending at that time, then everyone will be occupied through Jan. second. So either before or after is what I'm thinking. If he doesn't get an establishment challenger then it would be a good start for the general. Perhaps after the new year but plan, and save for it? Kind of a pledge thing? May 8th is the primary I believe. If he wins that the general will be in Nov. 2018.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> http://glenbradley.com/record/glen-b...or-nc-house-7/


Just to review:




> You can review my full 2011-2012 State House voting history here. And my member voting statistics here.


Yes, I posted my entire voting record in the original post.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> OK. We've had at least 30 well wishers. Time to start a war chest. When would make a good money bomb? I'm thinking before Thanksgiving or after Jan. 2nd.  Everyone is hitting "Holiday" spending at that time, then everyone will be occupied through Jan. second. So either before or after is what I'm thinking. If he doesn't get an establishment challenger then it would be a good start for the general. Perhaps after the new year but plan, and save for it? Kind of a pledge thing? May 8th is the primary I believe. If he wins that the general will be in Nov. 2018.


We were looking at running one from 16 Oct to 25 Oct, to commemorate the Edenton Tea Party, October 25 1774, when 51 women got together in Edenton, NC and committed to not drink or serve British tea. This was one of the major most Tea Party events in Revolutionary America.

----------


## phill4paul

> We were looking at running one from 16 Oct to 25 Oct, to commemorate the Edenton Tea Party, October 25 1774, when 51 women got together in Edenton, NC and committed to not drink or serve British tea. This was one of the major most Tea Party events in Revolutionary America.


  Well, what do you need? You're in early and that is a great thing. You've proved yourself a penny pincher that get's the best bang for the buck. What are your plans between now and the New Year and what would it take to accomplish it? I know ya don't need signage just yet. You need gas. I'm sure you are planning meet and greets at every opportunity. So you at least need gas. If ya ain't being payed then you're spending. Web presence. What's up and what do you need?
  I'm just thinking a money bomb on the date you mention with a specific goal. Then a pledge or challenge to put aside a specific amount for after the holidays.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

Excellent. Once I'm employed I'll send a few bucks.
Must spread rep before giving it to GunnyFreedom again.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> OK. We've had at least 30 well wishers. Time to start a war chest. When would make a good money bomb? I'm thinking before Thanksgiving or after Jan. 2nd.  Everyone is hitting "Holiday" spending at that time, then everyone will be occupied through Jan. second. So either before or after is what I'm thinking. If he doesn't get an establishment challenger then it would be a good start for the general. Perhaps after the new year but plan, and save for it? Kind of a pledge thing? May 8th is the primary I believe. If he wins that the general will be in Nov. 2018.


Had an unexpected windfall at work.

I am willing to toss in $100

----------


## Origanalist

> Had an unexpected windfall at work.
> 
> I am willing to toss in $100


I'll match that.

----------


## phill4paul

> I'll match that.


  Boom goes the fire works. Hold Origanalist. PM inbound.

----------


## Pericles

I approve of this post!

----------


## jurgs01

https://www.facebook.com/candidates4...34216816763823

----------

